

Google Analytics Blog: An API Integration To Measure Significant Change - avibryant
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2009/08/api-integration-to-measure-significant.html

======
jessep
Nice work. I just put two of our sites, getmiro.com and miroguide.com in, and
and excited to see what it tells us.

Is this really just an internal project in the way the blog post positions it,
or do you have business ambitions for it? The phrase, "try it for free" might
imply that you're planning to charge for it at some point.

~~~
ben
Hey. I work on trendly/Dabble DB, and I used to work with PCF on
opencongress.org. Good to see you using trendly. I hope you like it.

------
phil
That's some serious praise!

 _"What the guys at DabbleDB built is amazing."_

